# Horseradish Sauce For Filet Mignon? Help!



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys.  I am having kobe beef filet mignons tonight, and i have cooked these twice already with my new steel skillet, crusting them with my great indian peppercorns ( Thanks Jenny!)

They came out sensational.  So they method is down.

Here is the thing, me and my girl LOVE horseradish with beef.

I was thinking maybe one of you could tell me how to make some kind of horseradish sauce for these filet mignons.  I have a horseradish dressing(boars head) and i have just plain old boars head horseradish.

How can i turn it into an awesome sauce for my steaks?  Olive oil? balsamic? lol i dont know what to add.

By the way, im serving the filet's with garlic mashed potatoes w/ chives.

the steaks are 2  10oz Center Cut Kobe Filet Mignon

Help!

thanks in advance.

legsbig


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2006)

Just my 2 cents worth but why do you want to cover up the taste of that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ beef with something as strong as horseradish?

I love horseradish, too, but i would buy a much cheaper steak or roast to use it with. Horseradish really masks the flavor of anything you use it with, IMO.

What I would suggest is maybe serving something like this salad or a simple beet and horseradish relish that is a popular Passover dish.

But if you really want to use it on the steak, I probably would just go with the jarred sauce you already have.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2006)

i found a rachael ray sauce ill just use as default in case no one has any ideas

jenny, i buy this beef just as much for the texture as for the flavor...and believe me it still tastes good

the combination of beef + horseradish is one of my personal favorite flavors its exquisite

i see it as enhancing rather than masking

plus the texture is out of this world..the steak melts like butter...and i sear it realllllllllly good with a thick cracked black pepper crust so the contrast in texture is remarkable...

i've made these filets with plain old garlic butter drizzled on top the past two times......

im itchin to try the horseradish

cheers


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2006)

Question..... These steaks are a bit over 2 inches...really thick..

has anyone tried searing on 4 sides instead of just two on a really thick filet?  I love what the sear does to the peppercorns....... i finish the steak in the oven @ 450


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

the brits mix horseraddish with a creme fraise for a wonderful sauce...

mix sour cream with heavy cream pretty equally, add your prepared horseraddish (tblsp to a cup of the cream mixture) and see how it tastes.  Add more if you want more impact.  

see what you think, I really liked it.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2006)

robo do you heat this or no?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 13, 2006)

Answering for Robo (hope you don't mind!), but no, you don't heat the sauce; its a cold sauce.

I love horseradish w/beef, too, but I'd rather just have a little dollop on the side of my plate, and dip just a little on the fork before I take a bite. 

Here's another one that's not horseradish, but great with filet all the same:

GREEN PEPPERCORN SAUCE

makes 2 ½ cups

1 cup mayo
1 cup sour cream 
¼ cup dijon 
3T green peppercorns (the brined kind in a jar) 
2 cloves garlic
2T lemon juice

Blend in processor til smooth.


----------



## Hopz (Apr 13, 2006)

MLB... once again I have a recommendation we use regularly! it is great and simple...

!/2 Mayonaise, 1/2 sour crean. horseradish- as much as you like.

As for the horseradish, we use the kind in the dairy section- never use the material stored uncooled. Always get the fresh creme horseradish.

Hey, if we ever move back to Houston we've got to get together and cook.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks guys.

just gonna use the rachael ray sauce

oh, and you are absolutely right...i am not by ANY MEANS drenching these filets in this horseradish sauce.  It is strictly as a dipping sauce.....

im gonna make a roux....throw in some milk and a dash of cream and throw in the horseradish let it get thick...... 

got recipe from rachael ray will let you know how it is


----------



## ironchef (Apr 14, 2006)

Too late for this, but next time try making a compound butter using the plain horseradish, then serve that over the steaks.


----------



## velochic (Apr 14, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Just my 2 cents worth but why do you want to cover up the taste of that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ beef with something as strong as horseradish?



Just had to agree here.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

the sauce was absolutely awful

compound butter idea sounds good


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

I completely agree with Jenny too, but then again I am not the one eating it so you have to do what brings you pleasure.

I like the idea of the compound butter too if you absolutley need a sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

i threw the sauce in the garbage can

what other good ingredients would go into a horseradish compound butter

never made one before

i know you harden the butter in the freezer or something?

need more info

Cheers


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

The butter does not need to be hardened. You only need to do that if you are storing it for a long period of time. You can just bring the butter to room temp to soften it and make it easier to incorporate the other ingredients. Mix it all together and place on a piece of wax paper then form into a log (if you want). You can use it right away in it's soft state or you can stick it in the fridge just like your other butter. If you are not going to use it up right away then it will last for a while in the freezer. I have a couple that I made that are in the freezer right now. One is about 6 months old.

For other flavors, the sky is your limit. With Kobe i would think you would want as few flavors as possible because part of what you are paying top dollar for is the amazing flavor of the beef. With a lesser piece of beef I could see adding other flavors, but again those flavors could be almost anything your heart desires.


----------



## Hopz (Apr 14, 2006)

sour cream/mayo/horseradish...will never, ever, see the garbage can.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 14, 2006)

he prefers RR to our helpful suggestions ... go figure!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 14, 2006)

oh I guess not...my bad


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

what is RR?  and rob, i asked you a question in that other filet mignon thread not sure if you got around to answering it, about the way you sautee your mushrooms


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

right here rob

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/what-do-i-serve-with-filet-mignon-21296-2.html


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

RR = Rachael Ray


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob the reason i settled on the RR Recipe was because i had all those ingredients at the house already and i had already been to the market.

it sounded easy and good but, um, it wasnt


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2006)

Usually with a decent cut of beef (and I've never had Kobe or access to it), I'd rather just taste the beef.

Why not just grate a little fresh horseradish on the side and put a smidge on your fork as you dip into that juicy steak?

Works for me and prime rib.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that whether or not a dish that Rachel Ray either cooks or eat tastes like crap, she still does her fake smile and noises and acts like it's the greatest thing she's ever eaten.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 14, 2006)

IC, HUGE round of applause for the above comment!

A friend of ours worked at Jestine's here in Charleston, and she did a $40 a day show, and ate at Jestine's.  Well, everything she put in her mouth 'on' camera, she spit out and made a nasty comment about, off camera.  The owners and staff were just a bit miffed. 

I've said it before; only go with trusted chefs on FTV, and even then, think the recipe through before you make it.  Most of the folks on the network now are celebs first, and cooks second.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 14, 2006)

The thing is, I've eaten at a couple of the places she went to during her various $40 a day shows on the different islands in Hawaii and I was shaking my head and laughing to myself when she was "oohing" and "aaahing" over the food.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> A friend of ours worked at Jestine's here in Charleston, and she did a $40 a day show, and ate at Jestine's.  Well, everything she put in her mouth 'on' camera, she spit out and made a nasty comment about, off camera.  The owners and staff were just a bit miffed.




ROFL! bahahahahahahaha


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2006)

mix sour cream with heavy cream pretty equally, add your prepared horseraddish (tblsp to a cup of the cream mixture) and see how it tastes. Add more if you want more impact. 



This looks good.  Could you suggest any other applications for this sauce, for either plant or animal, since I am not likely to run into any filet mignon?  I have several half pints of fresh horseradish in my freezer that I am having trouble using up.
Beth


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2006)

opps, this above post is for Robo410 who submitted the sauce ingredients.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you like the sauce, it is great on grilled fish like sword salmon or tuna, it can go well with beef or pork, and roasted root vegetables.  and you can jazz the sauce up with some fresh herbs (parsley of couse, and maybe some dill, especially if it's going on fish.)


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a horseradish fan too, but I would probably only use a dollop on the side.  An idea is to mix the horseradish with softened cream cheese or an herb cream cheese and a splash of worcestershire.  I go by taste - no measurements.  It's also great on a baked potato.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Robo and Mish for the ideas.   I plan to mix up a couple of batches, I have sour cream, cream and a cup of cream that I have skimmed off of  some yogurt, so that is yogurt cream??  Any way, will use them with smoked ham and veggies tomorrow.


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Thanks Robo and Mish for the ideas. I plan to mix up a couple of batches, I have sour cream, cream and a cup of cream that I have skimmed off of some yogurt, so that is yogurt cream?? Any way, will use them with smoked ham and veggies tomorrow.


 
You're very welcome beth. Great idea to serve the horseradish with smoked ham. Haden't thought of horseradish yogurt cheese. Thank you.


----------

